

Show HN: 24 Kisses – Hack your relationship - scottieb33
https://24kisses.com/

======
pavel_lishin
> _We find the best gifts each month to show how much you care._

Apparently, the subscribers of this service are only expected to care about
their partner approximately $50/month's worth. Plus whatever small amount
initially signing up for this service is worth.

~~~
scottieb33
Generally, women love receiving gifts just to show you care. $50/month is
showing a small token of appreciation, from flowers to gift boxes. It's
obviously no substitute for the more thoughtful gifts you may give once or
twice a year.

~~~
pavel_lishin
Are you not concerned that this might backfire horribly? This is basically
_outsourcing_ caring. I can definitely see someone interpreting this as "He
doesn't care enough about me to spend time thinking about what I would like."

I don't mean to be shitting all over your business idea; I don't think it's a
bad idea, but there are definitely some, uh, marketing problems to be overcome
:P

~~~
scottieb33
I have definitely thought about that and for the most part we'll be sourcing
directly through major companies like 1-800-flowers, anthropologie and etsy.
And I love the criticism, only way to improve a mvp :)

~~~
zck
One thing you could do would be to have the purchaser choose from three
options (e.g., a bouquet of flowers, a chocolate box + teddy bear, or a wine
glass set). While this would make logistics more complex, the end result would
be more tailored gifts -- for example, many people are allergic to flowers. If
they get a bouquet, they'll question why it was purchased.

And if you solicit feedback after the gift is received, you can start doing
some sorts of recommendations. If this user's significant other really liked
the wine glasses, maybe next time you have one of the options be a picnic
accessories set. If not, you offer more chocolate.

Also, letting the purchaser choose the gift means it's not a surprise to the
purchaser when it shows up. This eliminates possible awkwardness where the
purchaser doesn't know about the gift.

~~~
scottieb33
Great idea!

------
jbarks
I think you've got the right idea, but the way you've set it up will be the
fast road to ending many relationships:

It's monthly. How predictable. Small gifts to a special someone only work when
it's unpredictable... when you least expect something but when you get
something you're surprised. This type of giving isn't best expressed through a
Birchbox. The whole part of "You'll get credit for being thoughtful every
month" will translate to "You'll remind me how lazy you are each month with
this love-as-a-service (LAAS)

------
drglitch
Is the page background indicative of where one's relationship will soon end up
after the other partner finds out? :) [Sorry couldn't help myself!]

On a more constructive note, a generic postcard arriving in mail is pretty
lame, if I can have live flowers delivered once a month for around 100 bucks
per quarter from numerous established players.

Are you planning to offer any sort of customization/tailoring ala birchbox?

------
kw71
You got my interest because the Nth week of every month seems to be reliably
bad/depressing for my partner. But I'm not sure what to expect if I subscribe.
Have you thought to add a list of things that a subscriber might expect? (I
particularly don't want flowers or confections - durable things would be more
in line with my value system.)

